# Any guesses how close she is?



## Mariebie (Jul 2, 2021)

I have had goats for about 4 years. They are just for weed eating, but they are purebred miniature silkie fainting goats. The boys are all supposedly weathered. Last year I added a “wither” to the herd. Rounding my heard out to 4 withers and 2 does. They all live in Goatopia together and I did not separate anyone because the boys were “fixed”. Two weeks ago today we had a surprise addition. I found a newly born buckling in with my goats. I then took a closer look at my other girl and I am 99.99% sure she is expecting too. I keep thinking she is going into labor, but then nothing happens. She has never had babies before, and never had an utter. It has been big for a few weeks now. She is normally my most friendly goat and comes right to me, but she has not been for the past few weeks. I have noticed discharge for the past few weeks and 2 days ago there was a long string of mucus. I’m going crazy checking everyday. Am I crazy for thinking she is pregnant and due anytime?


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

She looks pretty full udder-wise. I'd say 1-2 weeks at most based on what you described and how she looks in the udder but quite possibly shorter. How long was the string of goo?

Sounds like maybe one of your wethers wasn't castrated properly. That can happen if both testes aren't pulled down into the band.


----------



## Mariebie (Jul 2, 2021)

Jubillee said:


> She looks pretty full udder-wise. I'd say 1-2 weeks at most based on what you described and how she looks in the udder but quite possibly shorter. How long was the string of goo?
> 
> Sounds like maybe one of your wethers wasn't castrated properly. That can happen if both testes aren't pulled down into the band.


It was at least a foot long. It went most of the way to the ground.


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Mariebie said:


> It was at least a foot long. It went most of the way to the ground.


That generally happens during kidding time. Is she exhibiting any other signs?


----------



## Mariebie (Jul 2, 2021)

I can still feel ligaments, she is having some leaking from her nipples, and as you can see the hair on her back is less than presentable.


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

I would continue to watch her ligaments and when they are gone, she'll kid that day.


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Watch for nesting and discharge as well. When her udder is full and strutted, it will be very soon. I would check over each of your boys and see if you find a testicle. If not, one of them may have a retained testicle in his body cavity. I would separate all the boys from the girls until you figure this out.


----------



## JML Farms (Jan 1, 2021)

What a surprise! Baby goats are the best part about having goats! Welcome to the Goat Spot by the way!


----------



## Mariebie (Jul 2, 2021)

Jubillee said:


> I would continue to watch her ligaments and when they are gone, she'll kid that day.





JML Farms said:


> What a surprise! Baby goats are the best part about having goats! Welcome to the Goat Spot by the way!


Thanks!!! Baby goats are great! Especially surprise goats!!!


----------



## Mariebie (Jul 2, 2021)

goatblessings said:


> Watch for nesting and discharge as well. When her udder is full and strutted, it will be very soon. I would check over each of your boys and see if you find a testicle. If not, one of them may have a retained testicle in his body cavity. I would separate all the boys from the girls until you figure this out.


I’m sure it is the boy I added last year. The others have been together since they were 3 months old. I have had the others for years together with no babies


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

My.myotonics ( not silkys) have a mucus string about 2 weeks befor they kid. It looks like a white shoestring . They all have an amber mucus plug when its kidding time. All their udders get tight looking, almost shiny. Then the next day , they have kidds.
Well enjoy your suprise kidds! They are fun!


----------



## Mariebie (Jul 2, 2021)

Moers kiko boars said:


> My.myotonics ( not silkys) have a mucus string about 2 weeks befor they kid. It looks like a white shoestring . They all have an amber mucus plug when its kidding time. All their udders get tight looking, almost shiny. Then the next day , they have kidds.
> Well enjoy your suprise kidds! They are fun!


That’s kind of what it looked like a long white string of mucus… that’s good to know…


----------



## Mariebie (Jul 2, 2021)

Babies are here!!! She had triplets. 2 does and a buck…. I’ll post pictures in the morning when it’s light out.


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Congratulations


----------



## Boers4ever (Jun 28, 2020)

Triplets???!! Wow congratulations!! Awesome! I would’ve bet a single or small twins!


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Congratulations!!
Welcome to TGS!
I am looking forward to pictures.
About the boy(s), if it were me, I would have the vet out to confirm which one still has a testicle and then discuss options to have it removed.


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

Congratulations x 3! That’s amazing. And welcome to TGS. I can’t wait until we get to see the babies!


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

Congratulations! Can’t wait to see pictures!


----------



## MidnightRavenFarm (Jun 4, 2020)

Awwwwww congratulations!!! I’m so jealous.


----------



## MidnightRavenFarm (Jun 4, 2020)

If you have any baby pictures to share we would love to see them!!! Sometimes baby goats are just what the heart and soul need


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Congrats.


----------

